# Anschlag in Moskau. Parallelen zu CoD MW?



## Deimos (25. Januar 2011)

Hi!

Im Spiel CoD MW2 ist es in der ungeschnittenen Version möglich, als Terrorist den Flughafen Domodedowo zu attackieren.

Diese Spielszene sorgt nun in den Massenmedien hinsichtlich des kürzlichen Attentats am Flughafen für Aufregung.

Das Onlineportal der täglichen Gratiszeitung "20min" hat vor gut einer Stunde einen Artikel zu diesem Thema veröffentlicht: 20 Minuten Online Bildstrecke - Das Killerspiel ist brutale Realität geworden

Im Artikel wird dem Direktor des "Future Terrorism Project" das Wort gewährt. Er mutmasst, dass nun entsprechende Spiele als Vorlage oder gar Trainingsmöglichkeit für Terroristen herhalten könnten.

**kleines UPDATE (25.01.11)**
- Quelle New York Times Blog (englisch!): http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/20...s-to-moscow-airport-attack-in-u-s-video-game/

Die identischen Schauplätze des Anschlags und des Spiels hat offenbar auch die staatsfinanizierte (unbestätigt, gem. Artikel) "Russia Today" aufgegriffen, ebenso wie Fox.

**Update 2 (26.01.11, 11.20 Uhr)**
Weitere Newsmeldungen zum Thema
- Onlinewelten.com
- Newspoint

Beide Quellen verweisen darauf, dass die Spielszenen und der Flughafen in der Sendung von Russia Today gegenübergestellt wurden.

Interessant (und bedenklich) ist besonders der Abschnitt auf Newspoint.cc:
_"Auch der Medien-Analyst_ Danny Schechter _meinte, es gäbe immer wieder Situationen in denen sich Unterhaltung von Realität inspirieren lassen würde. Dies hätte sich nun umgekehrt, wie die New York Times berichtet._ "

Persönliche Meinung:
Einmal mehr spielt ein unglückliches Ereignis gewissen Leuten in die Hände, um sachfremde Polemik zu betreiben. Leider liefert genau eine solch plakative Berichterstattung Futter für Personen wie Zensursula & Konsorten.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## ph1driver (25. Januar 2011)

Ich Denke mal das man aus fast jedem "Kriegsspiel" irgendwo parallelen herziehen kann.

Kann mir aber beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das ein Terrorist irgendwo hockt und CoD zockt um einen Anschlag vorzubereiten.


edit: Jetzt sind es nicht die Jugendlichen Amokläufer, sondern schon Terroristen.


----------



## Ahab (25. Januar 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Einmal mehr spielt ein unglückliches Ereignis gewissen Leuten in die Hände, um sachfremde Polemik zu betreiben. Leider liefert genau eine solch plakative Berichterstattung Futter für Personen wie Zensursula & Konsorten.



*/SIGN /SIGN /SIGN /SIGN*  

Einfach widerlich...


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Januar 2011)

Bei CoD sind Männer mit Maschinengewehren durch den Flughafen gegangen, haben auf alles geschossen was sich bewegt und ab und zu eine Granate geworfen.

 In Moskau sind kürzlich soweit ich weiß nur Bomben explodiert.

Insofern sehe ich das als Blödsinn an und sehe keine Parallelen zu CoD.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Januar 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> */SIGN /SIGN /SIGN /SIGN*
> 
> Einfach widerlich...



ich schlies mich dem an. Absolut dumme Stimmungsmache.


----------



## Jan565 (25. Januar 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Im Artikel wird dem Direktor des "Future Terrorism Project" das Wort gewährt. Er mutmasst, dass nun entsprechende Spiele als Vorlage oder gar Trainingsmöglichkeit für Terroristen herhalten könnten.



 Mehr als darüber lachen kann ich nicht. Man kann mit Spielen nicht Trainieren. Dann müsste ich ja im Schützenverein ein Noob sein, da ich in Ego-Shooter zwar nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht wirklich gut bin, wobei ich bei mir im Verein einer der Besten schützen bin. 

Oh man, ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso sich einige ****** von Politikern über etwas eine Meinung bilden, wovon die mehr als keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## -Moof- (25. Januar 2011)

hallo,

ich sage  Extremer Fail!!!, ein versuch, das Spiel mit nem realen Terroranschlag bzw. Selbstmordattentat zu verknüpfen??? nur weil Moskau und ein Flughafen zu Parallelen führen?? eher zufall!! Hätte überall auf der Welt passieren können. Und wird es auch immer wieder, leider!! Ist nur wieder gefundenes fressen, für Spekulanten und Game-Gegner!! Man kann doch so vieles zum Traininng missbrauchen!! Sollen Flugsimulatoren jetzt auch verboten werden??

der Anschlag ist einfach nur traurig und feige!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte die Pfui Bah Version gespielt, und sehe da keine Vergleiche zu dem Attentat. Da werden die lieben Politiker und die Schreibfinken der Presse sich die Hände reiben um den Kampf gegen solche Spiele wieder auf die Spitze zu treiben.


----------



## Deimos (25. Januar 2011)

@mixxed_up

Naja, es gibt ja schon insofern Parallelen, als dass der Schauplatz derselbe ist 

Dass aber Filme, Bücher, usw. auch reale Schauplätze zeigen, scheint solchen Artikelschreibern oder Meinungsmachern wohl nicht aufzufallen. Ich habe zumindest nicht bemerkt, dass jemals ein James Bond Film deswegen gescholten wurde... 

Insbesondere die Aussage bezüglich Training via Game ist natürlich schon harte Kost. Wenn ich sowas höre, muss ich zwangsläufig glauben, dass so jemand entweder nie eine Waffe in der Hand hatte oder nie ein Spiel gespielt hat.

Das traurige daran ist ja, dass dann solche Aussagen und Personen tatsächlich Anhänger finden .

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Pagz (25. Januar 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Einmal mehr spielt ein unglückliches Ereignis gewissen Leuten in die Hände, um sachfremde Polemik zu betreiben. Leider liefert genau eine solch plakative Berichterstattung Futter für Personen wie Zensursula & Konsorten.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Deimos



Da stimme ich dir zu, ziemlich Unfug, das miteinander zu vergleichen. Allerdings liegt die Schuld auch ein bisschen an Activision, denn Szenen wie diese haben meiner Meinung nach wircklich nichts in einem Computerspiel verloren! Dadurch prvozieren sie ja geradezu so etwas, wie es gerade passiert!


----------



## Winduser (25. Januar 2011)

es ist wirklich sehr ungerecht das dadurch die Diskusion um eben diese Szene neu angefechtet wird.

aber noch schlimmer finde ich das die Entwickler wirklich diese Szene ins Game einbauen mussten. die Mission ist so überflüssig. man hätte sie durch einen Kurzfilm zwischen den Missionen ersetzen können!
aber nein Denen war es wichtiger noch eine kleine PR Aktion zu machen. wieder auf die Kosten der Gamer.


----------



## pibels94 (25. Januar 2011)

als ich den artikel zum anschlag gelesen hatte, musste ich doch ganz kurz an die szene aus mw2 denken ABER der anschlag gleicht in keinster weise der spielszene, von daher wird diese auch kaum eine anregung für tschetschenische terroristen gewesen sein.

das die sache jetzt in den medien hoch kocht ist selbstverständlich, ich warte nur auf die bild schlagzeile: killerspiel inspiriert terroristen!


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2011)

2. Weltkrieg: Parallelen zu CoD?


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2011)

> Er mutmasst, dass nun entsprechende Spiele als Vorlage oder gar Trainingsmöglichkeit für Terroristen herhalten könnten.


genauso wie der Microsoft Flugsimulator X, den ali ALKtscha 
(oder wie immer der hieß) zwecks training für den flug in
die new yorker twin tower ge- oder missbrauchte.

also bitte wenn schon dann keine halben sachen und zusätzlich 
alle zivilen flugsimulatoren zukünftig strengstens verbieten.

und überhaupt sollten nur mehr spongebob, barbie, mario und
pampers als unbedenklich eingestuft werden.

erinnert mich immer an die story mit dem messer: als schneidehilfe 
gedacht kann und wird es als stichinstrument missbraucht.
wurden deshalb alle messer verboten.. ?


----------



## XtreMe- (25. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja totaler Schwachsinn.
Wie schon von anderen gesagt, dann müssten Flugsimulatoren erst recht verboten gehören.. *lol*


----------



## JimJuggy (25. Januar 2011)

Wie soll man mit einem Spiel trainieren, Bomben zu bauen, wenn es da um Schusswaffen geht. Was noch nicht mal heißt, dass man dann mit Schusswaffen umgehen könnte, um Terror zu verüben.

In Flugzeugen z.B. haben die ja immer Messer, dann müsste man doch den Leuten verbieten, ihre Zwiebeln mit dem Küchenmesser zu schneiden, könnte man ja zum Training verwenden.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> 2. Weltkrieg: Parallelen zu CoD?


 
In deinem Beispiel kam aber das Spiel erst danach raus, von daher kann man die Schuld leider nicht auf das Game schieben, wobei - die Politiker kriegen das schon irgend wie hin.


----------



## JimJuggy (25. Januar 2011)

@Blizzard23
Ist doch klar, die Nazis sind in in Zukunft gereist.


----------



## BeerIsGood (25. Januar 2011)

Wo bleibt bei dieser Art von Politikern/Journalisten das Mitgefühl? Vor nicht mal 24 Stunden (mehr oder weniger) sind 35 Menschen gestorben und alles was die zu tun haben:
 HÖRT HÖRT, WIR KENNEN DEN GRUND DAFÜR, BÖSE SPIELE
Leider ist das Band zwischen Boulevardpresse, Politik und der Mehrheit der Bürger sehr stark, deswegen hat eine vernünftige Meinung kaum Chancen erhört zu werden.


----------



## Zockkind (25. Januar 2011)

Aber was haben Terrorristen die mit 5000€ MG's einen Flughafen stürmen mit Selbstmordattentätern gemeinsam ? 
Nichts !!

Die einzige Sache die gleich ist ist Russland und da haben die Medien dann ihren Spaß.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Januar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, ziemlich Unfug, das miteinander zu vergleichen. Allerdings liegt die Schuld auch ein bisschen an Activision, denn Szenen wie diese haben meiner Meinung nach wircklich nichts in einem Computerspiel verloren! Dadurch prvozieren sie ja geradezu so etwas, wie es gerade passiert!




"Provozieren" 
war ja Sinn und Zweck und ist meiner Meinung nach ein wichtiger Punkt in der MW2 Story.
Denn das gab den Russen erst den Grund in die USA einzumarschieren..
und den Ultra-Nationalisten die totale Kontrolle über Russland (Mit folgender Attacke auf die USA).

Story ? näh scheiss wat drauf will Ballern


----------



## Ready (25. Januar 2011)

Dickes asiatisches Kind futtert Kartoffelchips bis zur Magenverstimmung. Parallelen zu Pacman?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (25. Januar 2011)

tja,die Gesellschaft sucht halt wiedermal nen Sündenbock...als ob das was mit der game-scene zu tun hat


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Januar 2011)

[Ironie]Jetzt wird der Landwirtschftssimulator sicher auch bald von Politikern gehasst, weil irgendwo eine Maschine im Graben landete. 
Selbiges bei allen Rennspielen, da irgendwo Unfälle mit Autos passieren 
(Haben übermenschliche Kräfte die Folgen vorhergesagt? ein Fall für Galileo Mistery!)[/Ironie] 

So etwas ist doch einfach nur dämlich bzw. traurig... (der Anschlag als auch die Einstellung der Leute zu "Killerspielen")


----------



## XtreMe- (25. Januar 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> [Ironie]Jetzt wird der Landwirtschftssimulator  sicher auch bald von Politikern gehasst, weil irgendwo eine Maschine im  Graben landete.
> Selbiges bei allen Rennspielen, da irgendwo Unfälle mit Autos passieren
> (Haben übermenschliche Kräfte die Folgen vorhergesagt? ein Fall für Galileo Mistery!)[/Ironie]
> 
> So etwas ist doch einfach nur dämlich bzw. traurig... (der Anschlag als auch die Einstellung der Leute zu "Killerspielen")



Hahaha, die Ironie gefällt mir 
"Killerspiele", bei jedem Amoklauf, diese "Killerspiele"..
Wusstet ihr, dass bei allen Amokläufern in USA und Deutschland im PC die  Videos von den Überwachungskameras des Columbine Highschool  waren...(Einer der brutalsten Amokläufe)
Killerspiele zu spielen, heißt nicht, dass man ein Amokläufer wird. 
Es kommt doch auf die Menschen in der Umgebung an, die den Amokläufer zum Wahnsinn treiben. 
Die Spiele sind ja schuld, dass jeder Amok läuft.. Warum werden dann  diese Aufzeichnungen von den Überwachungskameras publiziert? Wenn diese  Videos bei jedem Amokläufer gefunden wurde, dann liegt doch klar auf der  Hand, wer/was diese Amokläufer auf die Idee bringt?
Da sagt aber niemand was.

Da sag ich einfach NUR


----------



## kleinerSchuh (25. Januar 2011)

Gruss an die Schweiz, Deimos. Wir hatten letzte Woche per PM geschrieben.
Wenn ich hier meine Meinung zu äußern wollen würde, wie ich wollte, rutsche ich schnell in die Troll Rolle.

Ich bemühe mich Maximal zum Berserker zu werden. Dies sei mir verziehen.
Als erstes mein Mitgefühl für -alle- Hinterbliebenen. Es waren auch Europäer, ein Deutscher dabei.

Eine Parallele zum Virtuellen Computerspiel, ist gemässigt nachvollziehbar. Denn Das Militär benutzt unter anderem, also dem Echten Schiessbahntraining - auch Gefächts Simulatoren auf Computerbassis. Zum Teil aus Kostengründen. Die Munition ist in Friedenszeiten teurer... *(Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, als Antwort auf meine Frage wozu dieses)
Dies ersetzt jedoch nicht das Reale Training!!

Meine Meinung ist die, das lieber sämtliche Menschen Killerspiele spielen sollten, um so aufgestauten Frust, an Digitalen Gegnern auszulassen als Beispielsweise Filme & dergleichen zu sehen. & dann womöglich noch zum Amokläufer werden da die gesamelten Negativen Nachrichten nicht abgebaut werden & somit Depressionen oder was auch immer auslösen. Wohl gemerkt Sport wäre auch ein guter Ersatz. Zuviel Essen wiederum nicht.

Die Entscheider der Politik versuchten zwar ein Dead Space Zwo zu verbieten, aber der Nächste Raumhafen an dem Dämonisches vorgeht ist noch weit entfernt. Oder doch nicht?
Vergessen wir auch nicht die Diskussion hier im Forum bezüglich Medal Of Honor, mit Afghanistan Thema. Zu Zeitnah & unpassend ist immer noch meine Ansicht. Der Bundeswehr Verband Kritisierte auch!

Jetzt kommt den Menschen die keine Ahnung haben, das Medium PC & Konsolen, samt Gewaltspielen in den Sinn? Um dies an den Pranger zu stellen?!
Ich habe auch Dienstlich, zum Glück nur auf der Schiessbahn geschossen! Spielen Sie, liebe Politiker erst mal ein Spiel und das nicht nur im Sinne von Anspielen. Sondern beenden sie das Spiel. Sie werden sehen es ist wie eine Geschichte bei der Sie die Geschicke des Protagonisten lenken, meist zum Guten! Dies kann man in der Realität nicht immer in solche Richtungen wenden!

Die FSK Alterseinstufungen sind jedoch zum Schutze der Gedanken junger Menschen Sinnvoll. & wenn es wieder heisst, es waren aber Computerspiele bezitzer die Amokgelaufen sind. Dann kann ich nur sagen, die hatten auch einen Fernseher. Sorgen Sie sich mehr über unser Trinkwasser da kann mann noch mehr Hormone heraus Filtern. Dann können wir uns "reinen Wein" einschencken.
Ich loge mich nun aus, das Thema regt mich am meisten auf. Trotzdem Danke an News Menschen.
Friede & Gruß


----------



## Xate (25. Januar 2011)

@kleinerSchuh

Hast meine Meinung gut widergespiegelt. /Sign


----------



## -Moof- (25. Januar 2011)

@ kleiner schuh      !!!


----------



## Low (25. Januar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, ziemlich Unfug, das miteinander zu vergleichen. Allerdings liegt die Schuld auch ein bisschen an Activision, denn Szenen wie diese haben meiner Meinung nach wircklich nichts in einem Computerspiel verloren! Dadurch prvozieren sie ja geradezu so etwas, wie es gerade passiert!



Richtig. Finde diese Spielszene sowas von Niveaulos. 
Wäre ich Politkier und würde mich für (PC) Spiele intressieren, ich hätte mich dafür eingesetzt das CoD MW2 in Deutschland erst garnicht verkauft werden dürfte.
Es ist zwar nur EINE Mission aber ich setze das Spiel dadurch auf die gleiche Stufe wie Postal usw.,  No-Go!

So long, meine (persönliche) Meinung.


----------



## Squatrat (25. Januar 2011)

Natürlich bin ich nicht der Meinung das MW2 in irgendeinem Zusammenahng zu den Anschlägen steht.

Jedoch war bei dem Aufbau der Flughafen "Mission" klar das sie irgendwann ins Fadenkreuz rutschen würde, das hätten sich die Entwickler bei Activision und IW wirklich früher überlegen sollen.


----------



## ph1driver (25. Januar 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nur EINE Mission aber ich setze das Spiel dadurch auf die gleiche Stufe wie Postal usw.,  No-Go!
> 
> So long, meine (persönliche) Meinung.



Also das diese Scene unterste Schublade war geb ich dir recht, aber das Spiel mit Postal gleichzusetzen kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Postal ist einfach nur "Kranker Scheiß"

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Jan565 (25. Januar 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Richtig. Finde diese Spielszene sowas von Niveaulos.
> Wäre ich Politkier und würde mich für (PC) Spiele intressieren, ich hätte mich dafür eingesetzt das CoD MW2 in Deutschland erst garnicht verkauft werden dürfte.
> Es ist zwar nur EINE Mission aber ich setze das Spiel dadurch auf die gleiche Stufe wie Postal usw.,  No-Go!
> 
> So long, meine (persönliche) Meinung.



Tja, dann hast denn sinn von den Spielen nicht verstanden. Man Spielt die Spiele weil es einfach Spaß macht und man im Virtuellen sein, halt alles machen kann, was man so nicht machen kann. Nur weil ein paar von 7 Milliarden damit nicht klar kommen alles verbieten? Gut, dann sage mir wieso man nicht auch Messer, Autos, Flugzeuge, Kleidung und sonst alles verbieten sollte? Jeder Amokläufer kann einen mit einem Messer erstechen oder ein Auto zum töten benutzen oder doch lieber ein Flugzeug für mehr schaden? Nein, mit einem T-Shirt oder einem Gürtel erdrosseln geht doch auch!

Naja, das dazu!


----------



## Pagz (25. Januar 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> "Provozieren"
> war ja Sinn und Zweck und ist meiner Meinung nach ein wichtiger Punkt in der MW2 Story.
> Denn das gab den Russen erst den Grund in die USA einzumarschieren..
> und den Ultra-Nationalisten die totale Kontrolle über Russland (Mit folgender Attacke auf die USA).
> ...



Das provozieren hat aber nichts mit dem Provozieren zu tun, dass Activision gemacht hat. Die Russen hatten die USA auch anders bedrohen können(virtuell).
Und wircklich der Ballerhit war die Mission ja auch nicht oder?


----------



## Deimos (25. Januar 2011)

@kleinerSchuh

Zustimmung zu deinem Beitrag!

Ich befürchte allerdings, dass dies kein schweizerisches, sondern ein gesellschaftliches Problem ist, nämlich dass für komplexe Probleme von manipulativen Leuten und Organisationen einfache Lösungen vorgeschoben werden.

Das Problem ist vordergründig behoben, die Masse ruhig gestellt, und das eigene Ansehen gestiegen .

Im Übrigen scheinen auch die russischen Medien und der Blog der New York Times auf "die Ursache" aufmerksam geworden zu sein.

Grüsse,
Deimos

PS: Ergänze das mal in der News...


----------



## Low (25. Januar 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Tja, dann hast denn sinn von den Spielen nicht verstanden. Naja, das dazu!



Denn Sinn bzw. den Spaß an den Spielen habe ich verstanden. Ich spiele selbst Shooter, auch Call of Duty (4), aber ich finde ein Spiel wie CoD hat es nicht nötig durch so eine Art von Gewaltdarstellung Leute dazu zu bringen das Spiel zu kaufen/spielen.
Abgesehen davon das die Mission (in meinen Augen!) total überflüssig ist war sie Spielerisch eindeutig die langweiligste Mission in allen Shootern die ich bis Dato gespielt habe.
Hirn ausschalten und Maustaste 1 gedrückt halten. *gähn*


----------



## Squatrat (25. Januar 2011)

Ich muss Low irgendwie zustimmen, ich selbst habe die Mission einmal gespielt und nie wieder.

Das war mir einfach zu ekelhaft.


----------



## Wenzman (25. Januar 2011)

Wie soll man ein Computerspiel bitte als Wic... ähh Trainingsvorlage nutzen können !?


Bei der Mission in MW2 fand ich auch sehr abstoßend, vorallem da ich den Sinn davon nicht verstanden habe ... Eine ganz kleine Cutscene, was auch noch schlimm genug ist, hätte gereicht, aber warum kann man sich da dann auch noch selbst bewegen !?


----------



## zøtac (25. Januar 2011)

Lächerlich. Ernsthaft. 
Sie Sig.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (25. Januar 2011)

Hast mich leider Falsch verstanden, wir haben doch keine Probleme miteinander. Das Missverstehen, geht hier sehr schnell, wenn man nicht ins Detail geht. Umschreibe ich aber alles, heisst es: boah zuviel, keinen Bock zu lesen... ich lese nie wieder was von Dir usw.

Ich bin auch schon mit Schweizer Kameraden aus unserem Flieger raus, damals hatten die nur Heißluftballons am start

Es war also bereits Allgemein gemeint.
Das Fersehen & Filme Kämpfen gerade um die Vorherrschafft gegen das Internet & PC`s (bald noch also alles was auf der Technik basiert. Siehe Handys iPad & Co.)

Schlammschlacht. Das Fersehen ist einfach nicht so up to date. Nicht so auf dem Laufenden, wie das Internet. Wenn Politiker mit auf den Zug Aufspringen, Wahlkampf oder vielleicht wird das GEZ geteilt? Hoffe nicht.

Im Komerziellen Bereich, gab es früher zuerst den Film, dann das Spiel. Jetzt ist es schon sehr oft anders herum. & die besseren Ideen gibt es auch hier.

Zumal kann man sich auch über das Internet so wie wir gerade Verständigen.
Da ist das Fersehen zu unflexibel. Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben, (da hies es: in unnett - ach mensch immer diese Verenglischung)
Liedtextstrophe: video killt the radio star
& nun (Eigen Interpretation, aber Totgesagte leben länger...)
internet killt the tv star.

Deimos, ich wollte dazu auch schon eine News erstellen, habe es aber sein lassen, sonst wäre es gelöscht oder verschoben worden. Vermutung! Einige Moderatoren sind Kulanter mir gegenüber geworden. Ich versuche die Tipps umzusetzen! *(Wie ich meine Meinung hier darbiete)
Nur um Deine Frage zu beantworten, hoffe dies gelang soweit. Grüsse (PM?)
Aber erst Morgen Zeit, oder Spät. Bis dann


----------



## XtreMe- (25. Januar 2011)

*Löschen bitte*


----------



## lord-elveon (25. Januar 2011)

so artikel sind geschmacklos und demagogisch. mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen (außer evtl. dass sie schwachsinn sind).


----------



## zulu1024 (25. Januar 2011)

"Anschlag in Moskau. Parallelen zu CoD MW?"

Ich habe selten so einen Durchfall gelesen. Als wenn ein Attentäter nicht von alleine darauf kommen würde, sich an einen belebten Platz in die Luft zu jagen.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (25. Januar 2011)

Natürlich haben die Gamer es provoziert.  Der Terrorismus hat weder mit den Flächenbombardements auf Grosny zu tun, noch hat er etwas mit der Sowjetinvasion in Afghanistan zu tun. Es wurden ja nur zwei heutige Terrorhochburgen gnadenlos in die Steinzeit gebombt. Die Schuld bei banalen Dingen wie Spielen zu suchen passt perfekt. Wieder einmal eine bestechende Logik.


----------



## mr.hellgate (25. Januar 2011)

Ich muss zugeben, das erste an was ich bei dem Anschlag gedacht habe war CoD MW2 und wie es in den Medien zerrissen wird. 
Es war aber auch irgendwie klar, das wenn IRGENDWAS an einem öffentlichen Platz in Russland passiert es auf MW2 fallen wird.
[das es jetzt auch noch ausgerechnet auf einen Moskauer Flughafen viel ist schon SEHR viel Pech]
Es hätte wahrscheinlich auch ein Bahnhof sein können oder i-ein anderer Ort des öffentlichen Lebens und genug Leute hätten an MW2 gedacht. Wir dürfen uns dann wohl wieder freuen, auf eine weitere Runde der deutschen Lieblingssendung "Killerspiele und wie sie uns alle umbringen". . .mal sehen wie lange wir einen Shooter in DE noch kaufen dürfen :S hoffentlich wirds diesmal nicht so hochgepusht wie sonst immer.

Das einzige was man hier sagen kann ist das die Anti-Terror-Bekämpfung Russlands wohl hier leider 1 mal versagt hat  mein Beileid an die Betroffenen...

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Parzival (25. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> In Moskau sind kürzlich soweit ich weiß nur Bomben explodiert.



Genau! Sind ja auch NUR ein paar Menschen ums Leben gekommen! (Eventuell ein bisschen auf die Formulierung achten.)

Aber das sowas als Vorbild dienen soll, halte ich auch für Quatsch! Trotzdem bringt es einem zum Nachdenken ob solche Szenarien denn sein müssen. Gibt doch auch genug Spiele bei denen ausgedachte und vollkommen abstruse Szenarien für ausreichend Spielspaß sorgen. Siehe RTCW!

Zudem verkauft sich doch eine Packung auf der "Call of Duty" draufsteht eh wie geschnitten Brot. Auch wenn da so ein Dreck wie in den letzten Teilen vorkommt. Also wieso nicht einfach wieder auf Fantasy Szenarien an ausgedachten Schauplätzen zurückgreifen. Die Fans der Serie würden doch trotzdem zugreifen. Es stellt sich also die Frage ob solche Szenarien nötig sind. 

Ob das Spiel gut oder schlecht ist, dazu kann ich nix sagen. Hab seid CoD 1 keine Solomission davon gespielt!

Mein Beileid für die Angehörigen!


----------



## restarts666 (25. Januar 2011)

*ohman wie kann man nur so blöd sein un diesen anschlag mit einem spiel vergleichen ...sowas seltendämliches hab ich ja noch nie gelesen*


----------



## Deimos (25. Januar 2011)

Parzival schrieb:


> Trotzdem bringt es einem zum Nachdenken ob solche Szenarien denn sein müssen.



Mich bringt das nicht zum Nachdenken. Würde man anfangen, solche Games zu verbieten, müsste man 80% aller Bücher, aller Filme, ach was, allen Kunstschaffens verbieten.

Das ist nun mal die Expression und das Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. Ist die Gesellschaft gewalttätig, ist es auch deren Schaffen. Niemals umgekehrt.

Das muss nicht heissen, dass alles erlaubt sein muss oder alles konsumiert werden muss.
Es muss aber auch nicht heissen, dass man alles Unmoralische und Unethische verbieten soll.

EDIT:


kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Hast mich leider Falsch verstanden, wir  haben doch keine Probleme miteinander.


Habe dich schon nicht falsch verstanden, war aber (auf Grund eines zurückliegenden Posts von dir) nicht ganz sicher. Deshalb präventiv meine Antwort. 
Aber ich glaube, das haben wir ausdiskutiert 
Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## bloodyscar (25. Januar 2011)

sicher KÖNNEN pc-spiele bei menschen etwas auslösen, die ihrer Meinung nach schon in einer auswegslosen lage sind...

ABER das können andere Faktoren auch!



> 80% aller Bücher, aller Filme, ach was, allen Kunstschaffens verbieten


dem kann ich nur zustimmen...

Die "Hexenjagd" in den Medien ist meiner Meinung nach total fehl am Platz! Vllt. sollte eher die Politik dafür sorgen, dass Konflikte eingegrenzt und Menschen nicht in die auswegslose Lage versetzt werden...


----------



## Rocksteak (25. Januar 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass man die tatsächliche Durchführung eines Selbstmordes nicht trainieren kann, hat der Anschlag und die Szene in MW2 nur eine Parallele: Der Flughafen. Und das Attentäter in Russland Separatisten sind, ist auch nicht aus MW2 genommen sondern schlicht die einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## Charlie Harper (25. Januar 2011)

Man ist es ja von der Politik und den Medien gewohnt, dass auf Grund mangelnder Kenntnisse und schlechter Recherchen vorschnell parallelen zu den allgemein eher ungebliebten "Killerspielen" gezogen werden. Vor allem konservativen Politikern, die meinen sich für Familien einsetzen zu müssen, sind solche Spiele ein Dorn im Auge. 

Solche Schlussfolgerungen auf Grund einiger seichter Parallelen zu ziehen entbehrt jeglicher Vernunft. Kennt man einigermaßen die politischen Verhältnisse in Russland, drängt sich einem viel mehr sofort der Verdacht auf, dass die Attentäter aus, abtrünnigen Teilstaaten Russlands und der ehemaligen Sowjetunion stammen.


----------



## Memphys (25. Januar 2011)

OMG, solche Meldungen machen doch Amokläufer... demnächst gibts den ersten Amoklauf aus Trotz, nur mit Teletubbies und Bob der Baumeister aufm PC und dann ab in die Schule mitm Bagger alles plattmachen ô_o

Was dann wohl abgehen würde, so medientechnisch xD So als Gedankenspiel ganz unterhaltsam, aber mal ehrlich: entweder sollen sich die Politiker ins Thema einarbeiten (meint mal CoD, Medal of Honor oder BF BC durchspielen) oders Maul halten, nach dem Motto: wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Ich hätte gerne jemanden in der Politik der wirklich Ahnung davon hat und den Idioten mal sagt was abgeht, im Moment halte ich von der deutschen Politik rein garnichts. Verschleierung von Millionen von Arbeitslosen (mal ehrlich, 1€ Job und trotzdem noch Hartz 4 heißt NICHT das man nicht mehr arbeitslos ist), bei jeder kleinen Sache wieder die Sau durchs Dorf treiben (Bundeswehr imo z.B.) und immer einen Sündenbock suchen, anstatt was nützliches zu machen.

Natürlich gilt mein herzlichstes Beileid den Hinterbliebenen, nur muss man sich meiner Meinung nach hart dagegen aussprechen indirekt als Förderer von Terroristen/Amokläufern (das wir wohl deren nächste Idee sein, die Shooter-Spieler sind böse, weil sie bösen Firmen fördern die die  Terroristen-Ausbildungs-Spiele machen)bezeichnet zu werden, oder gar als solcher betrachtet zu werden. Ist ja auch nicht jeder Sexualverbrecher der Pornos schaut, oder?


----------



## Green.Tea (25. Januar 2011)

ich will hier nichts großes schreiben außer, einfach nur lächerlich das ganze, immer wenn anschläge ö.ä. auf der welt passieren (schlimm genug) kommen dann die ganzen ego shooter oder pc-spiele krietiker zum vorschein und lassen ihrem hass freien lauf !  aber so ist das nun mal in der politik oder auf anderem them gebieten, wenn leute über etwas debatieren oder entscheiden wo von sie einfach keine ahnung haben! da kann nichts gutes bei raus kommen 



einfach nur lächerlich das ganze thema! 

"das killerspiel ist realität geworden" ..... noch mal von wegen keine ahnung haben, oder wie der "global terror expert" bei dem NY Times interview sagt dass sich ja terroristen mit film aufnahmen, bildern und den pc spielen auf anschläge vor bereiten!   (verbessert mich wenn ich da was flasch verstanden habe )



mfg

PS: is dann wohl doch mal wieder länger geworden als ich mir vorgenommen habe ^^


----------



## bloodyscar (25. Januar 2011)

wie gesagt "Hexenjagd" ...


...man kann sich verhalten nicht erklären und muss dafür einen Sündenbock finden!

da wir den ja haben ... "pöhse killerspiele"

ist doch alles gut!!!


----------



## m_bayer (25. Januar 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Die identischen Schauplätze des Anschlags und des Spiels hat offenbar  auch die staatsfinanizierte (unbestätigt, gem. Artikel) "Russia Today"  aufgegriffen, ebenso wie Fox.



Wo wir ja alle wissen wie objektiv Fox berichtet...
YouTube - FOX Business: European Economy Hurt by Secularism?

Wir werden allee stöööörrrben....


----------



## Bagster (25. Januar 2011)

Diejenigen, die sowas schreiben oder berichten......sind genau die, die selbst du Hause hocken und Soldier of Fortune zocken und sich freuen, wenn Gliedmaßen und Gedärme den Körper verlassen...........genau solche sind das...!!!

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## bloodyscar (25. Januar 2011)

haha - europe has economic problems ... especially germany! thanks...


----------



## m_bayer (25. Januar 2011)

bloodyscar schrieb:


> haha - europe has economic problems ... especially germany! thanks...



Interessant das die einen Priester als Experten zur Wirtschaft einladen.
Wobei unser Problem ist das wir gottlose Heiden sind


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (26. Januar 2011)

Das Video ist doch alt. Deutschlands-Wirtschaft wächst kräftig und bei den Angelsachsen gibt es eine Rekordsarbeitslosigkeit. In GB geht das BIP immer noch zurück und die USA kriegen die Arbeitslosigkeit nicht in den Griff. Was soll also der Scheiss?


----------



## Fossi777 (26. Januar 2011)

Genau da sitzen angehende  Terroristen in einem Ausbildungslager und müssen COD spielen ...So ein Schwachsinn,...

Das war ein Terroranschlag und kein Amoklauf mit ganz anderen Ursachen und Absichten ,....

Und jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch weiss ,dass Amokläufe rein gar nix mit irgendwelchen Ego-Shootern zu tun haben,.. 

Wenn es zu einem Amoklauf kommt liegt das zu 99% an jahrelanger gezielter 
sozialer Ausgrenzung und gemeinschafltichem Mobbing gegen Einzelne .....
Aber das werden unsere Politiker nie zugeben ,... 

Da sucht man sich lieber einen Sündenbock,als Kritik an der Gesellschaft
 zu üben .... Macht sich halt nicht gut wenn man sagt da seid ihr selbst daran Schuld ....

Sicherlich sind nicht alle Mobbingopfer potenzielle Amokläufer ,...
Aber bei einem  kleinem Prozentsatz brennen eben irgendwann die Sicherungen durch ,ob sie nun Egoshooter gespielt haben oder nicht...


----------



## m_bayer (26. Januar 2011)

Steck0rWechsl0r schrieb:


> Das Video ist doch alt.


 Ich habe nicht behauptet das es neu ist (14.04.2010), allerdings finde ich es ein schönes Beispiel dafür wie ein Sender mit Themen umgeht und wie man das zu bewerten hat.


----------



## Exinferis (26. Januar 2011)

Sehr klasse wie wieder Spiele herangezogen werden um realen Taten zusätzlichen Halt zu geben und eine Lobby zu schaffen, die sonst keinerlei Fuß fassen könnte.
Es gibt viele Studien zu Gewalt in Computerspielen die teilweise sehr widersprüchlich sind. Die einen Studien sagen, dass Spiele mit Gewaltdarstellung die reale Gewalt fördern, andere sagen, dass diese Spiele helfen die Gewalt und Stress in der Umwelt zu kanalisieren und so ungefährlich in Spiele abzuleiten.
Ich neige eher dazu zu sagen, dass es dem menschlichen Gehirn recht leicht fällt zwischen Realität und Spiel zu unterscheiden, egal wie realistisch diese Gewalt auch dargestellt wird in den Spielen. Oder läuft draussen jemand rum mit einem festen Rahmen um sein Gesichtsfeld? Das ist schon der erste Punkt. Hinzu kommen Bewegungen, Darstellung, Wahrnehmung eben das komplette Paket an sensorischer Wahrnehmung, die für uns die Realität ausmacht. Und das kann ein Spiel nie leisten.
Also sagt uns das Gehirn immer wieder, dass es nicht real ist, was wir in dem Spiel sehen.
Nun der Waffenaspekt und das Training mit den Spielen.
Wie soll man eine reale Situation anhand eines Spieles trainieren können, abseits professioneller Simulatoren? Es ist unmöglich. Die Anstrengung, Handling, äussere Einflüsse und und und... Das einzige wäre eine räumliche Übung, die einem EINDRÜCKE vermittelt und man sich bestimmte Charakteristiken merken kann. Das geht aber notfalls auch mit Plänen und Bildern (ja, so hat man das früher gemacht!). Eine 3D-Darstellung vereinfacht das nur. Allerdings ist das ja auch mit CAD und 3D-Visualisierungsprogrammen möglich. Also lasst uns die auch verbieten. 
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute, die Computerspiele mit Waffendarstellung verteufeln, noch nie im Leben eine reale Waffe in der Hand hatten, sonst wüssten sie, dass man nichts, wirklich nichts einer realen Waffenbenutzung mit Tastatur und Maus üben kann. Leicht sind Lochvisier und Ringkorn leicht verkanntet und der Schuss geht viele Meter daneben, das Gewicht der Waffe, Rückstoß, Lautstärke, Geruch, alles nicht vergleichbar. Ich möchte dann so gerne gegen die Leute mit ach so tollen "Aim" im Spiel mal ein Wettschießen machen.  200m ohne optische Hilfen, Kaliber 7,62. *grins*
Also bitte liebe Politiker, macht euch nicht auch noch des Realtitätsverlusts schuldig und tauscht mal eine Tastatur, Diktiergerät, Handy und Maus in einem örtlichen Schützenverein gegen eine reale Waffe nur um zu wissen wovon ihr redet. 

Und ach ja... wenn Computerspiele Menschen beeinflussen könnten, würden wir nach PacMan alle bunte Pillen futtern und elektronische Musik hören. (hupps.... öhm)


----------



## Lichiman (26. Januar 2011)

*Achtung Ironie *AN**
Ui, für Moskau sehe ich überhaupt schwarz.. Den in den Büchern von Dmitry Glukhovsky und in dem Spiel Metro 2033 wird diese Stadt fast komplett ausradiert...
*Achtung Ironie *AUS**


----------



## Deimos (26. Januar 2011)

Habe weitere Quellen ergänzt.

Insbesondere diejenige von Newscorner ist lesenswert, resp. der Verweis auf die NYT.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Januar 2011)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber wir dürfen auch nicht ignorieren, dass COD und andere Spiele echte Orten reproduzieren. Und das Militär in USA benutzt auch ähnliche Simulationen für den Training. Kein Wunder dass Terroristen die Strategie kopieren... dummer weise haben die den Tatort nicht gewechselt...  

Und im Vergleich mit Aktionsfilmen a la Bond & Co. man kann im Spiel mitmachen, und das ist ja ein starken Argument, egal ob es uns nicht gefällt.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (26. Januar 2011)

Leute, geht doch mal nach draussen, schnappt frische Luft und erholt euch mal.


----------



## El Sativa (26. Januar 2011)

das waren fanatiker. die brauchen keine games als vorlage.


----------



## Squatrat (26. Januar 2011)

m_bayer schrieb:


> Wo wir ja alle wissen wie objektiv Fox berichtet...
> YouTube - FOX Business: European Economy Hurt by Secularism?
> 
> Wir werden allee stöööörrrben....



Ich liebe Fox News. 

Die schaffen es in 5 Minuten so viel ******* zu senden wie alle restlichen Sender der Welt zusammen.


----------



## Medcha (26. Januar 2011)

These: Killerspiele (alleine das Wort...) sind der Auslöser von kriegerischen Gewalttaten, nicht mehr Politik. Wenn jetzt die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan ist, ist das ne große LAN-Party, oder wie? Auch der Iraqkrieg, nur wegen der Games, nicth wegen der Amis oder Öl. Vielleicht, oder wahrscheinlich,  gibt es dann auch ein Bezirksgericht in Montana, welches Killerspiele (schon beim schreiben dieses Wortes muss ich töten!) *rückwirkend* als Auslöser und Sündenbock für alle Kriege der Vergangenheit zur Verfügung stellt. Dann wäre das auch mit Pearl Harbor geklärt...

Allgemein gibt es halt sehr viele bescheuerte Leute in diesem Land. Irgendwie fallen die auch immer so auf.


----------



## negert (26. Januar 2011)

Langsam geht mir das echt auf den Sack. Nach jedem Amoklauf oder Terroranschlag wird irgend ein Game schlechtgemacht. Oder auf den Leuten die Paintball spielen.

Wer solche Sachen macht ist absolut krank und dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Das das PC Spiele an solchen Taten schuld sind finde ich zum kotzen.

Wieviele Tote gibt es jedes Jahr durch Raser oder Leute die unachtsam im Strassenverkehr sind...


----------



## ph1driver (26. Januar 2011)

Medcha schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan ist, ist das ne große LAN-Party, oder wie?



you made my day Das beste was ich heute gelesen habe.


----------



## Medcha (26. Januar 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:


> das waren fanatiker. die brauchen keine games als vorlage.


Nur zur Erinnerung: In Tschetschenien herrscht Krieg. Da aber Russland eine Unabhängigkeit militärisch verhindert, sind das dann auf einmal auf Tschetschenischer Seite alles Terroristen. Genau wie in Nordirland, Baskenland oder im Konflikt um die Isrealis und die Palästinenser. Wer ist Soldat und wer ist Terrorrist? NUR die Progaganda benutzt das Wort. Die Dialektik der Mächtigen...


----------



## ReaCT (26. Januar 2011)

Ich warte auf den Tag, wo man solche Spiele verbietet und das gleiche wie in den U.S.A mit dem Alkohol passiert ;D Außerdem weiß doch mittlerweile jeder, dass Spiele von Terrorristen entwickelt werden, damit sie als Amokläufer ein paar mehr Verbündete haben. Nein ganz im ernst: 
Da sind zufällige Gleichsamkeiten, die von jedem Verschwörungstheoretiker gleich schamlos ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## RESEYER (26. Januar 2011)

FAIL! 

(Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen, außer man möchte sich als bundesdeutscher Politiker outen und jeden ****** kommentieren)


----------



## Lichiman (26. Januar 2011)

Medcha schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung: In Tschetschenien herrscht Krieg. Da aber Russland eine Unabhängigkeit militärisch verhindert, sind das dann auf einmal auf Tschetschenischer Seite alles Terroristen. Genau wie in Nordirland, Baskenland oder im Konflikt um die Isrealis und die Palästinenser. Wer ist Soldat und wer ist Terrorrist? NUR die Progaganda benutzt das Wort. Die Dialektik der Mächtigen...



In Tscheschenien herrscht*e* Krieg, der 2te Krieg, bis 2009. 
Dieser Krieg wurde aber offiziell beendet.

Zur Nordkaukasus gehört nicht nur Tscheschenien.


----------



## Rinkadink (26. Januar 2011)

Ich finde, dass Medal of Honor gewisse Parallelen zum zweiten Weltkrieg hat. Das Computerspiel GTA San Andreas hat gewisse Parallelen zur kriminellen Situation in South Central Los Angeles. Das Computerspiel MS Train Simulator hat gewisse Parallelen zur desaströsen Situation der Deutschen Bahn. Das spiel Battlefield Vietnam hat gewisse Parallelen zum Vietnam Krieg. Und wenn ich Total War spiele, denke ich an die Parallelen zu Napoleons Zeiten.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (26. Januar 2011)

Medcha schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Erinnerung: In Tschetschenien herrscht Krieg. Da aber Russland eine Unabhängigkeit militärisch verhindert, sind das dann auf einmal auf Tschetschenischer Seite alles Terroristen. Genau wie in Nordirland, Baskenland oder im Konflikt um die Isrealis und die Palästinenser. Wer ist Soldat und wer ist Terrorrist? NUR die Progaganda benutzt das Wort. Die Dialektik der Mächtigen...



Blut und Boden, alles dazwischen wird in die Steinzeit gebombt. Das war in Afghanistan bei der Sowjetinvasion so und geht in Tschetschenien weiter. Die Leidtragenden sind die Zivilisten auf beiden Seiten. Die Politverbrecher gehören amgeprangert und nicht die Gamer.


----------



## Superwip (26. Januar 2011)

Überfall in Innsbruck: Parallelen zu GTA?

Räuber flüchten mit Polizeiauto


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Überfall in Innsbruck: Parallelen zu GTA?
> 
> Räuber flüchten mit Polizeiauto



LOL


----------



## TheNik (26. Januar 2011)

Modern Warfare 2 war das erste, woran ich gedacht habe, als ich diese Meldung gehört habe

Aber mal ehrlich - die Hintergründe dieses Anschlages werden sich noch klären, und bevor man näheres weiß sofort wieder die Computerspiele zu verurteilen, ist einfach nur dumm, polemisch und populistisch.
Wenn man hinterher Anhaltspunkte - sprich Indizien/Beweise hat, ist es nochmal was anderes, aber diese Vorverurteilung geht mir wie bei den Amokläufern ziemlich auf die Nerven.
==> wieviel % der männlichen Jugendlichen zwischen 16 und 25 spielen solche Spiele??

Frage: Hat sich denn einer von "Zensursula & Konsorten" zu dem Anschlag mal zu Wort gemeldet und sowas behauptet?


----------



## Deimos (26. Januar 2011)

@TheNik

Bisher hat sich meines Wissens noch kein Politiker zu dem Thema geäussert, lediglich RussianToday. Und natürlich mittlerweile diverse Seiten, die auf die Ausstrahlun verweisen - mehr aber nicht.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das aber vielleicht noch kommt, je nach dem, ob irgendjemand abstrus genug denkt, um das aufzugreifen und in dieselbe Kerbe zu schlagen.

Oder ob Wahlkampf ist. 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## El Sativa (27. Januar 2011)

Medcha schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung: In Tschetschenien herrscht Krieg. Da aber Russland eine Unabhängigkeit militärisch verhindert, sind das dann auf einmal auf Tschetschenischer Seite alles Terroristen. Genau wie in Nordirland, Baskenland oder im Konflikt um die Isrealis und die Palästinenser. Wer ist Soldat und wer ist Terrorrist? NUR die Progaganda benutzt das Wort. Die Dialektik der Mächtigen...


willst du mir damit erklären, das es keine fanatiker sind, bzw. ich die mundart der popeligen presse verwende?
ok, dann sag ich einfach: "das diese vom rechten weg abgekommenen opfer des russischen regimes, eine menschlich nicht ganz so nette aktion durchgeführt haben, bei der leider auch menschen zu schaden kamen."

meingott, diese nietenzählerei. es sind für mich einfach fanatiker, weil irgendein idiot denen eingetrichtert hat, das der russe gesprengt werden müsse. obs nu terroristen sind oder die irreguläre, zukünftig reguläre armee der tschetschenen, oder fanatiker, das ist bei solchen taten doch wumpe. du sprichst auch davon, das es terroristen sind. hast du dir schonmal die mühe gemacht, die andere seite zu betrachten? auf der anderen seite sind es freiheitskämpfer, was ich zwar nicht befürworte, aber durch die bertachtung der umstände auch verstehe.
bevor du also propagandabezeichnungen ala terrorist benutzt, solltest du dir vorher die andere seite anschauen.
du führst irland etc. auf. du hast tibet vergessen.wenn dort jemand für seine freiheit kämpft, ist es ein "terrorist" oder "freiheitskämpfer"? ich nenn es freiheitskampf, der chinese terror.


----------

